# Sit or Walk?



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

What tatic do you guys use when rifle hunting? Do you sit and wait for them or do you push them?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you watch any hunting shows or read very man hunting articles it seems the art of stalking or still hunting is just about dead in this country. Don't know why, it's always been my preferred method.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Both, Stand hunt in the morning, deer drives in the evening.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Generally it is sitting in a stand in the mornings and evenings. Opening weekend we generally get a few guys together and walk a few groves and shelterbelts, but after opening weekend it is usually just sitting in a stand.

Actually I much prefer the Deer to walk out onto a meadow totally undisturbed or unalarmed. Then a single well placed shot and the hunt is over. I also enjoy just being out and watching deer. Besides I never could hit running deer worth a hoot.

Larry


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

We have had good luck with stand and still hunting.

Stand hunting has gotten good enough, the wife was hoping to bow hunt she has been so close to them.  

Unfortunately, due to a medical issue, Monday she goes in for a cyst removal on your string hand.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I do both.....First part of season I sit and let the other hunters'push them toward's me....Work's everytime...
Then towards last part of season we walk and push them out....


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

On opening weekend it's always best to sit and watch. Where we hunt, the amount of road traffic is incredible and that always keeps the deer moving. Often, we get to watch deer go into a hiding place and can make a succesful stalk. Sometimes they come right by us, at a casual pace, looking over their shoulders. After the opener, we usually walk CRP and often have close shots as the deer rise from their beds, sometimes within spitting distance. Spot and stalk is fun but doesn't often happen unless it's a mule deer year. Good hunting, Burl


----------

